# ProMod-Pro Demo wo download ?



## Lucky (2 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich mache gerade einen S7-Lehrgang, in der Schule benutzen wir eine Simulation von Deltalogic namens ProMod-Pro.

Ich wollte nun zuhause mal einiges selber programmieren und damit dann austesten, es sind ca. 50 fertige Simulationen drin.

Leider habe ich nirgends eine Downloadmöglichkeit dafür finden können, auch nicht auf der DeltaLogic-Seite.

Labview wäre nicht vorhanden, aber ich denke das braucht man auch nicht dafür.

Tips wären klasse !

Danke & Gruß
Lucky


----------



## marlob (3 Dezember 2007)

Die Simulationssoftware von Deltalogic heisst ACCONtrol
Vielleicht wurde sie umbenannt. Downloaden kannst du sie hier


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Dezember 2007)

Lucky schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich mache gerade einen S7-Lehrgang, in der Schule benutzen wir eine Simulation von Deltalogic namens ProMod-Pro.



Wenn Deine Ausbildungseinrichtung eine Klassenraumlizenz
hat, sind dort Lizenzen für die Teilnehmer enthalten, also 
den Lehrer fragen.

Sonst bei Deltalogic fragen, aber dort bekommst Du wenn
überhaupt nur eine Demo-Version. 



marlob schrieb:


> Die Simulationssoftware von Deltalogic heisst ACCONtrol
> Vielleicht wurde sie umbenannt. Downloaden kannst du sie hier



ProMod-Pro sind virtuelle Prozessmodelle, also Labormodelle
als PC-Software. Diese können mit Accontrol oder
PLCSIM gesteuert werden.


----------



## Lucky (3 Dezember 2007)

Danke für Eure Antworten.

Es handelt sich wirklich um ProMod-Pro Demo wie im Titel, nichts anderes,

Das simuliert Anlagenmodelle, mit Schnittstelle zu PLCSIM bzw. einer physikalischen S7.

Ein Telefonanruf vorhin bei Deltalogic brachte Licht ins Dunkel:

Deren Website wird soeben umgstellt, und das ProMod-Pro Demo ist auf der Site noch nicht eingestellt - kommt aber in nächster Zeit wieder !

Gruß
Lucky


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (3 Dezember 2007)

Hallo Lucky,
ProMod-Pro steht nun wieder unter folgendem Link zu Verfügung:
mit LabView-Runtime:
http://www.deltalogic.de/downloads/ProMod-Pro_SetupFull.zip

ohne LabView-Runtime:
http://www.deltalogic.de/downloads/ProMod-Pro_Setup.zip

Mit freundilichen Grüßen
Steffen Arnold


----------



## kamrul (1 Juni 2014)

Hallo 
Am beginner PLC programming . Now i doing ProMod-Pro but i can't do that ProMod-Pro program 4.3 drei förderbände ..Could you help me someone. Give me knowledge for this programming.


----------

